# Ruger: LCP VS. LCR



## PeteG (Feb 5, 2009)

My CCW permit is coming soon, right now I’ve been practicing with a LCP and been pretty happy with it but would it be worth my wild to pick up a LCR. I have a good number of 38cal around.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

The LCR is a great idea. It weighs .2 (that's point-two) ounces more than the S&W M&P 340 Scandium and is a neat little contraption rated for .38 spl +p. If you have .38 spl. ammo lying around, I'm sure this would be a fun way to get rid of some and have a small weapon with more umpf than the .380ACP. I'd feel safer carrying the LCR.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The LCR is just too butt ugly to shoot. Unless it's the target that is:smt082:anim_lol:
I know beauty is in thew eye of the beholder but if it was me that be holding that thing I'd drop it like a hot rock.:smt083


----------



## jamstutz (Jan 5, 2007)

I've got a gun safe full of beautiful guns, but I carry the LCR. 

It looks unconventional, but it does everything I want it to. Ruger has defied physics in producing a lightweight handgun that is controllable and actually fun to shoot. That's something I could never say about my airweight S&W J-frames.


----------



## 1911lover (Apr 16, 2009)

jamstutz said:


> I've got a gun safe full of beautiful guns, but I carry the LCR.
> 
> It looks unconventional, but it does everything I want it to. Ruger has defied physics in producing a lightweight handgun that is controllable and actually fun to shoot. That's something I could never say about my airweight S&W J-frames.


Good point. I think certain 1911s are very attractive, but not possible for pocket carry.I have two LCRs on order, specifically for pocket carry in cargo shorts (probably one at a time) and am anxiously awaiting them. Functionality over looks anytime IMO.


----------

